# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles", action drama sci-fi TV Series, Josh Friedman, 2008–2009, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/TerminatorSarahConnor

"Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles" on Wikipedia

"Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles" on IMDb

Summer Glau

"Terminator", 1984-2015

----------


## Airicist

The Sarah Connor Chronicles - trailer 

Uploaded on May 29, 2007

----------


## Airicist

Terminator: Sarah Connor Chronicles - Season 1 best scenes 

Uploaded on Oct 29, 2009

----------

